# Xtant CM 24x



## scj1029 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've been looking everywhere trying to source 2 of these modules. Anyone have any suggestion because ebay is not panning out.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I might have one. I'll have to take a look.


----------



## scj1029 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice. If you find one let me know. It would get me one step closer to my system install.

Thanks


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I had some. Let me dig around in my stash to see if I still have them. Would the CM12's work? I know I have a few of them laying around.


----------

